# Still discovering stuff! (Krenek)



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love to discover new composers. For many of you, Krenek might be not new. For me he really was. I discovered him about 7 months ago and I bought many operas by him.
I started by Karl V (DVD)...weird choice...LOL An entirely dodecaphonic opera...after I started with other operas and some other stuff. His string quartets are amazing...I like very much his operas...But I couldn't compare that with my two loved Lulu and Wozzeck! In a few months I've got plenty of his operas...Even a friend in Austria recorded for me some operas not in the stores here in North America.

Do you like his music? a little, just ok... a lot? From 0 (worst) to 10(best) what would you give him?

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

No clue. I don't know him at all. Which one is his best?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I like Krenek, but I don't know much of his music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

His work has appeared in recordings featuring Gubaidulina; their music is compatible. Some of his music was in Yudina's repertoire, and recorded by her. It is not impenetrable, at least when Yudina performs it.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps a '7'.

_Karl V_ is a great opera, and a kind of new birth for Krenek. It was very difficult for him to settle on something after the incredible success of _Jonny spielt auf_. Of his later works, _The Bell Tower_ is also likable. So far, I've been able to watch in the theater only one opera, the early piece _Orpheus und Eurydike_.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmm...I like all the operas I have, except Karl V...too weird...Lulu is Mozart comparing to this...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Krenek

His complete operas are:

Complete list with dates of composition:

Die Zwingburg (1922) I don't have it
Der Sprung über den Schatten (1923) Lovely!!!
Orpheus und Eurydike (1923) I have it, I haven't listened to it yet
Bluff (1924-5) I don't have it
Jonny spielt auf (1927) I love it!!! with jazz
Der Diktator (1928) quite good
Das geheime Königreich (1928) quite good
Schwergewicht (1928) I don't have it
Leben des Orest (1928-9) I have it, I haven't listened to it yet
Kehraus um St. Stephan (1930) I have it, I haven't listened to it yet
Karl V (1933) DVD, weird mise en scene...weird music but agreable
Cefalo e Procri (1934) I don't have it
Tarquin (1940-41) I don't have it
What Price Confidence? (1945-6) very short camera opera...not very good
Dark Waters (1950) I don't have it
Pallas Athene weint (1952-5)  I have it, I haven't listened to it yet
The Bell Tower (1955-6) Nice
Ausgerechnet und verspielt (1962) I don't have it
Der goldene Bock (1962-3) I don't have it
Der Zauberspiegel (1963-6 I don't have it
Sardokai, oder Das kommt davon (1967-9, rev 1971) cute, interesting...funny
Flaschenpost vom Paradies (1973) I don't have it

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jonny spielt auf (1927) would be an excellent start...not so complicated...










Martin


----------

